# 2022 Bike Swaps - Eastern US - Updated 07/29/22



## PLERR

Hi everyone,

A few notes about the 2022 swap list:

*Swaps only*, no rides
This is for the *Eastern US* only (east of the Mississippi River)
Keep your eye on the *thread title* – it changes! – the date of the most recent update will be listed there
The *list* will always remain as *post #1*
Show *flyers* will be listed in *post #2* in chronological order
The reference *map* will be *post #3*
*Links* (when available) will be included to connect with the host organization / source info
*Links* will also be included to the venue address with GMaps

If the date is “zeroed out” it indicates the 2022 dates have not yet been finalized. To see last year’s dates go here.

It goes without saying I’ll be on the lookout for announcements and flyers but please PM me with any new info. Swap announcements get lost in the shuffle fairly quickly and even when you’re looking for them every day it’s easy to miss one.

As always please let me know if you spot an error or know of anything that I missed.

Have fun!
E=-)



*07/29/22 update* reflecting the following changes:

*NOTE:* Swap dates are coming VERY slow and are often being announced right before the event. At this point the full year should be filled in but it's not even close. If anyone has info on any non-updated swaps please pass it along. Thanks

Added Kutztown in August



*2022 EASTERN US Bike Swap Meets

Jan 22* [Sat]: Lebanon, IN (Hoosier Antique & Classic Bicycle Club)
-   GPS: Boone County 4-H Fairgrounds, 1300 E 100 S, Lebanon, IN 46052
*Jan 23* [Sun]: Butler, PA (Rapp’s Bicycle Center, Inc.)
-   GPS: Shindigs LLC, 705 Herman Rd, Butler, PA 16002 *PLEASE NOTE THE NEW LOCATION

Feb 20* [Sun]: West Bend, WI (Greater Milwaukee Area Indoor Automotive Swap Meet) Vintage bike swap incl in this event
-   GPS: Washington County Fair Park & Conference Center, 3000 County Hwy PV, West Bend, WI 53095

*Mar 05* [Sat]: Uniontown, OH (Antique & Classic Bicycle Show & Swap Meet)
-   GPS: Grace United Church of Christ, 13275 Cleveland Ave NW Uniontown, OH 44685
*Mar 12* [Sat]: Hartwell, GA (New Georgia Bike Swap)
-   GPS: Hartwell, GA - 150 S Forest Ave, Hartwell, GA 30643
*Mar 20* [Sun]: Marietta, GA (Conte's Bike Shop) Primarily a vintage bike show
-   GPS: 50 Ernest W Barrett Parkway NW, Suite 1020, Marietta, GA 30066
*Mar 24-26* [Thu-Sat]: Denton, NC (Carolina Pickers)
-   GPS: Denton Farmpark, 1072 Cranford Road, Denton, NC 27239

*Apr 03* [Sun]: Carpentersville, IL (Chicagoland Klassic Bicycle Show & Swap)
-   GPS: Moose Lodge 1958, 309 Lake Marian Rd, Carpentersville, IL 60110
*Apr 10* [Sun]: Thompson, CT (42nd Dudley Bicycle Swap)
-   GPS: 929 Riverside Dr, Thompson CT 06255
*Apr 27-29* [Wed-Fri]: Bowling Green, OH (Memory Lane Classics)
-   GPS: Wood County Fairgrounds, 900 W. Poe Rd, Bowling Green, OH 43402

*May 01* [Sun]: Monroe, MI (40th Annual Classic Bicycle Show & Swap Meet)  * NEW LOCATION FOR THE ANN ARBOR SHOW*
-   GPS: Monroe County Fairgrounds, 3775 S. Custer Rd, Monroe, MI 48161
*May 07* [Sat]: Brooklyn, NY (New York Bike Jumble)
-   GPS: J.J. Byrne Playground, 5th Ave, Brooklyn, NY 11215
*May 13-15* [Fri-Sun]: Kutztown, PA (Kutztown Bicycle Swap Meet)
-   GPS: Kutztown Campground, 1129 Saucony Rd, Kutztown, PA 19530
*May 13-15* [Fri-Sun]: Trexlertown, PA (8th Annual Spring Trexlertown Swap Meet)
-   GPS: 7723 Hamilton Blvd, Trexlertown, PA 18087
*May 22* [Sun]: Asbury Park, NJ (8th Annual Second Life Bikes Jumble)
-   GPS: 21 Main St, Asbury Park, NJ 07712
*May 29* [Sun]: Fitchburg, MA (Fitchburg Rides)
-   GPS: 166 Boulder Drive, Fitchburg, MA 01420

*Jun 04 & 05* [Sat & Sun]: Pittsburgh, PA (Bicycle Heaven)
-   GPS: 1800 Preble Ave Pittsburgh, PA 15233
*Jun 12* [Sun]: Wethersfield, CT (Wethersfield Bicycle Festival Show & Swap Meet)
-   GPS: Hanmer Elementary School, 50 Francis St, Wethersfield, CT 06109
*Jun 22-25* [Wed-Sat]: Portland, IN (Vintage Motor Bike Club)
-   GPS: Jay County Fairgrounds, 806 E Votaw St, Portland, IN 47371

*Jul 29-31* [Fri-Sun]: Peru, IN (Honnapalooza)
-   GPS: 1735 N 300 E, Peru, IN 46970

*Aug 12-14* [Fri-Sun]: Kutztown, PA (sponsor?)
-   GPS: 1129 Saucony Rd, Kutztown, PA 19530
*Aug 20 & 21* [Sat & Sun]: Pittsburgh, PA (Bicycle Heaven)
-   GPS: 1800 Preble Ave Pittsburgh, PA 15233
*Aug 00* [Day]: Carpentersville.IL (Chicagoland Klassic Bicycle Show & Swap Meet)
-   GPS: Insert street address here
*Aug 00* [Day]: Greensboro, NC (Cycle deOro Bike Shop / Classic Rendezvous)
-   GPS: Insert street address here

*Sep 08-10* [Thu-Sat]: Hartville, OH (Hartville Classic Bike Show & Swap Meet)
-   GPS: 1289 Edison St NW, Hartville, OH 44632
*Sep 10* [Sat]: Brooklyn, NY (New York Bike Jumble)
-   GPS: J.J. Byrne Playground, 5th Ave, Brooklyn, NY 11215
*Sep 18* [Sun]: Royal Oak, MI (Royal Oak Farmers Market)
-   GPS: 316 E Eleven Mile Rd, Royal Oak, MI 48067
*Sep 22-24* [Thu-Sat]: Bowling Green, OH (Memory Lane Classics)
-   GPS: Wood County Fairgrounds, 900 W. Poe Rd, Bowling Green, OH 43402
*Sep 30-Oct 02* [Fri-Sun]: Trexlertown, PA (jrapozaebay@gmail.com, (508) 558-5129)
-   GPS: 7723 Hamilton Blvd, Trexlertown, PA 18087
*Sep 00* [Day]: Commerce, GA (Pedal to the Metal)
-   GPS: Insert street address here
*Sep 00* [Day]: Versailles, IN (Versailles Bicycle Blast)
-   GPS: Insert street address here



*Oct 14* [Fri]: Copake, NY (Copake Auction, Inc.)
-   GPS: 266 East Main Street, Copake, New York 12516
*Oct 00* [Day]: Cornelius, NC (OTR, Old Town Revival)
-   GPS: Insert street address here
*Oct 00-00 *[Days]: Hershey, PA (Eastern Division AACA)
-   GPS: Insert street address here

*Nov 00* [Day]: Cleveland, TN (Get a Grip)
-   GPS: Insert street address here
*Nov 00* [Day]: Rock Hill, SC (Cycle Swap)
-   GPS: Insert street address here
*Nov 00* [Day]: Safety Harbor, FL (Vintage & Custom Bicycle Show & Swap)
-   GPS: Insert street address here



*Unconfirmed / TBD Meets
Month 00* [Day]: Location (Host organization)
-   GPS: Insert street address here


----------



## PLERR




----------



## PLERR

Map will be uploaded later in the year.


----------



## cheeseroc

Feb 13
www.stopswapandsave.com


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

THE BICYCLE HEAVEN BICYCLE SWAP MEET DATES are JUNE  4TH and 5TH 2022,,AND AUG 20 and 21  2022 ,,more info later at bicycleheaven.org


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast

Thanks for doing this..

We are June 12th for Wethersfield CT 2022

and just posted... separate thread. We are looking to move to May for 2023 to take advantage of our town's new Bike Month Celebrations and foot traffic. 

Open to working with anyone so we can find a new place for 2023 that minimizes any dilution for other events and ourselves. 

email
tbrown@wetherfield.me


----------



## koolbikes

Sunday April 3, 2022
Chicagoland Klassic Bicycle Show & Swap


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast

Here is the Flier for our show.


----------



## Tuxguy66

Hartville Classic is September 8 - 10, 2022.
8am to 4pm daily.


----------



## Handyman

"Fitchburg Rides" 9th Annual Show and Swap is May 29th, 2022. !


----------



## lilchik17750

Here's the flyer for the Fall Swap Meet for MLC 2022!!


----------



## koolbikes

Royal Oak Classic Bicycle Swap Meet Flyer ...


----------



## soulshine73

why hasnt this show been added to the updated list


----------



## PLERR

Thank you for letting me know, I'll make the update now.

Truth be told I've had enough of the CABE. I'm only seeing your message because this thread is on my watch list and I got an email. I really don't visit the site any more, and even then only to update the list when I get a request to do so. I have no intention of doing a 2023 list.


----------



## PetesPonies

Anything in the Carolinas this fall?


----------



## Hardknox62

Having a hot rod event at wareshoals dragway this weekend. Bicycle show also. Welcome to set up as vendor...no charge for vending..just gate fee. Hot rods..motorcycles..bicycles..$1000 pinup contest. Come out for a good time.


----------



## PetesPonies

Hardknox62 said:


> View attachment 1706309
> 
> Having a hot rod event at wareshoals dragway this weekend. Bicycle show also. Welcome to set up as vendor...no charge for vending..just gate fee. Hot rods..motorcycles..bicycles..$1000 pinup contest. Come out for a good time.



Where is this?


----------



## Hardknox62

Ware shoals dragway….ware shoals sc


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

THE BICYCLE HEAVEN PITTSBURGH BIKE SHOW SWAP MEET IS ON FOR  MAY 27 - AND 28. 2023 ,,AND. AUG  19 AND 20. 2023    ---   2023


----------

